# Who Has More Knowledge



## optumsprime (Nov 26, 2006)

WHO HAS MORE KNOWLEDGE A HACKER OR AN ENGINEER .VISHAL I AM WAITING FOR UR OPINION BECOZ U KNOW WAT  I AM WANT TO ASK.


MY VOTE IS GO TO THE HACKER


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 26, 2006)

I see no comparison between the two. Same like Geeks are various in kinds, there are art geeks and there are computer geeks. A hacker probably knows his networks the best while an engineer knows his machines of his subject well. No relation between the two.


----------



## kato (Nov 26, 2006)

I quite agree with QM on this the thing is that they both are of different fields so there is no use of comparison between them by any chance.


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 26, 2006)

BOTH r MATERS OF THERE OWN WORLD
BOTH THINK THEY R THE ULTIMATE.....AND CAN DO NOTHING WRONG


----------



## mehulved (Nov 26, 2006)

Can you be more precise. The word knowledge is way too ambigious in this case to even start discussing anything.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 26, 2006)

yeah , please precise where u wanna compare ?


----------



## reddick (Nov 27, 2006)

I voted NONE OF THESE...As I got more knowledge than these two guys  No problem,add my name now


----------



## Kniwor (Nov 27, 2006)

No offence, but that's a stupid question I'd say.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Nov 27, 2006)

id vote for both.. as qwerty said it each knows his art well..

@mods dont u think this should go to fight club or chitchat??


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 27, 2006)

I voted "both" because 'hacker' know how to crack and 'engineer' know how to  heal....


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 27, 2006)

In my opinion this thread makes no sense and is total BS. Instead of being in qnA this thread should be in chit chat.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 27, 2006)

yes thts wat i ws thinking tarey_g
and for ur question hacker has more knowledge coz he cracks wat engineer has created...so clear winner!


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 27, 2006)

even though the definition of knowledge is vague as used in the question, I have voted for the hackers.


----------



## manas (Nov 27, 2006)

Why do u think an engineer can't be a hacker ?


----------



## iMav (Nov 27, 2006)

i say both because wen developing something new 1 has to take various aspects into consideration thr is hope for something new urge to develop fast frustration due to failure and other tech aspects which at times refrain the original product tht comes out tobe fool proof and is at times most vulnerable ..... hackers hav the ready thing in front of them all they need to do is mess with it and once the engineer comes to know he knowing th original codes and the vulnerability can rectify it but hackers are also genius coz finding out weaknesses in others is ur biggest strength
__________


			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> In my opinion this thread makes no sense and is total BS. Instead of being in qnA this thread should be in chit chat.


i agree


----------



## demoninside (Nov 27, 2006)

Do U even know the definition of both?


----------



## optumsprime (Nov 27, 2006)

demoninside said:
			
		

> Do U even know the definition of both?


		*media.techtarget.com/searchSecurity/images/spacer.gif 		*media.techtarget.com/searchSecurity/images/spacer.gif 	 	 		  			 					 				 					 					 						 							 								 									*media.techtarget.com/searchSecurity/images/spacer.gif 									
*hacker*

 								 							 							 								*media.techtarget.com/searchSecurity/images/spacer.gif 							 						 						 							 							 						 							 								*media.techtarget.com/searchSecurity/images/spacer.gif 																	 						 						 						*media.techtarget.com/searchSecurity/images/spacer.gif


							 						 						    							 									   *media.techtarget.com/digitalguide/images/Misc/sdef_definition.gif - Hacker is a term used by some to mean "a clever programmer" and by others, especially those in popular media, to mean "someone who tries to break into computer systems."  1) Eric Raymond, compiler of _The New Hacker's Dictionary_, defines a hacker as a clever programmer. A "good hack" is a clever solution to a programming problem and "hacking" is the act of doing it. Raymond lists five possible characteristics that qualify one as a hacker, which we paraphrase here: 

A person who enjoys learning details of a programming language or system
A person who enjoys actually doing the programming rather than just theorizing about it
A person capable of appreciating someone else's hacking
A person who picks up programming quickly
A person who is an expert at a particular programming language or system, as in "Unix hacker"
Raymond deprecates the use of this term for someone who attempts to crack someone else's system or otherwise uses programming or expert knowledge to act maliciously. He prefers the term cracker for this meaning.   
2) The term hacker is used in popular media to describe someone who attempts to break into computer systems. Typically, this kind of hacker would be a proficient programmer or engineer with sufficient technical knowledge to understand the weak points in a security system. For more on this usage, see cracker.

An *engineer* is someone who is trained or professionally engaged in a branch of engineering.[1] Engineers use creativity, technology, and scientific knowledge to solve practical problems. People who work as engineers normally have an academic degree (or equivalent work experience) in one of the engineering discipline


----------



## altimate (Nov 27, 2006)

______________________________________________________
An engineer can become a hacker , and a hacker owns some sort of Engg. skills.
______________________________________________________
both of them concentrate on developing nd improving systems....
but generally a hacker is concerned with security issues and bugs.
______________________________________________________
And the engineer is concerned with designing the systems
Engg. makes something nd hacker deals with security nd bugs issues..
______________________________________________________

But as we all know only some ppl who go beyong ENGG. limits can b hackers....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 27, 2006)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> yes thts wat i ws thinking tarey_g
> and for ur question hacker has more knowledge coz he cracks wat engineer has created...so clear winner!


I'd love to see a hacker crack an iron safe.


----------



## optumsprime (Nov 30, 2006)

thank u for ur votes


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 30, 2006)

Both have got different work.HAckers have specified knowledge,but a engineer is smthing different.A enginneer is all around developed.They r taught like that,so that they can work anything.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2006)

A Hacker is a proven Engineer.
Engineer is any BE/B.Tech degree holders out of them many are actually not interested in Engineering.their geek level will be focused on some other track for sure.
So Hackers!


----------



## caleb (Dec 2, 2006)

None of These...Supandi from Tinkle has more Knowledge...he he he.


----------



## vasulic (Dec 2, 2006)

one more vote for Supandi


----------



## caleb (Dec 2, 2006)

Make that 3


----------



## mihirvashist (Dec 2, 2006)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> A Hacker is a proven Engineer.
> Engineer is any BE/B.Tech degree holders out of them many are actually not interested in Engineering.their geek level will be focused on some other track for sure.
> So Hackers!


 
thnx...my kind will surely appreciate ur reply...good to see ppl don't take us as criminals
__________


			
				ravi_pintu2001@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> Both have got different work.HAckers have specified knowledge,but a engineer is smthing different.A enginneer is all around developed.They r taught like that,so that they can work anything.


 
no...i disagree...who says they can work anything...just give me id of a person ..i bet he won't be able to carry out even a single task i will give him/her(they will be possible and i will do it and mail u the results in case u don't believe)
__________


			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> I see no comparison between the two. Same like Geeks are various in kinds, there are art geeks and there are computer geeks. A hacker probably knows his networks the best while an engineer knows his machines of his subject well. No relation between the two.


 
ya dere's no relation...but a hacker can be good in hardware and machines too...first go and learn a defination of hacker and then post ur comments....a hacker is person who likes to get under the hood..be it a hardware or software or a network..u r sayin all dis coz u know nothing abt hackers


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 2, 2006)

Ofcourse a hacker


----------



## capri435 (Dec 2, 2006)

thats a dumbass question
man its so easy "ME"
And by the way am none a hacker or an engineer


----------



## knight17 (Dec 4, 2006)

I would say a hacker, because "most" of the times hackers are self taught.As opposed to engineers who are from formal education.
An engineer most of the time is being guided by a predefined syllabus while he is learning.
Learning things without others help itself is a great thing (IMO).I don't want to start any war about this.This is my opinion.I know there are many engineering students here.

While comparing hackers with engineers I assume it is based on thier computer skills.A hacker is really profficient on the everything of a computer than an Engineer, only then he can "hack||crack"


----------



## busyanuj (Dec 4, 2006)

optumsprime said:
			
		

> WHO HAS MORE KNOWLEDGE A HACKER OR AN ENGINEER .VISHAL I AM WAITING FOR UR OPINION BECOZ U KNOW WAT  I AM WANT TO ASK.
> 
> 
> MY VOTE IS GO TO THE HACKER



want to compare a fork and a spoon? both are used for eating food, only the purpose they serve for the same job is different.

same goes for hackers & engineers.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 5, 2006)

I think the thread is useless...it should be locked?


----------



## optumsprime (Dec 5, 2006)

[Edited Batty] Racial comment deleted. User put on ban for a month


----------

